# Externe Festplatte von FAT32 zu NTFS formatieren



## Kurt Cobain (3. November 2007)

Hallo

Hab mir ne neue externe Festplatte mit 500 GB gekauft.
Der Datentyp ist FAT32. Ich hab gelesen dass NTFS besser is un deshalb will ich sie in deises Formate formatieren.

Wie mach ich das am bessten?

Hier steht dass man es mit der Eingabeaufforderung tun soll, aber es geht doch auch mit Arbeitsplatz > rechtsklick auf die Festplatte > Formatieren > und dann NTFS auswählen. 

Welche Methode ist besser?
Würdet ihr überhaupt vo FAT 32 auf NTFS umstellen?
Wie lange dauert eine Formatierung?


Gruß


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2007)

Grundsaetzlich wuerde ich sagen, solange diese Festplatte nur unter Windows gelesen werden koennen soll, lohnt es sich auf NTFS umzuformatieren. 

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, wo der Unterschied zwischen einem Gui-Aufruf von Format liegt also ueber die Festplatteneigenschaften und dem Format {Laufwerksbuchstabe}.
Ich wuerd den Formatbefehl nutzen. (Ich komme aber auch aus der linuxecke, ich nutze gerne Konsolen )

Was die Zeit angeht, bei 160 GB waren es schon viele Minuten, eher an die 20-25 ... und das bei nem 64Bit 2,4 GHz CPU ... bei 500GB wirds kaum unter ner Stunde gehen.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (3. November 2007)

ich glaube der größte unterschied zu Fat 32 ist, dass man Archieve, die größer als 4GB sind entpacken kann.

Aber eigendlich dürfte es doch keine Unterschied machen, ob ich es über die Konsole oder den Arbeitsplatz mache oder?


Gruß


----------



## akrite (4. November 2007)

Kurt Cobain hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube der größte unterschied zu Fat 32 ist, dass man Archieve, die größer als 4GB sind entpacken kann.


... und natürlich, dass es überhaupt möglich ist mit windowseigenen Boardmitteln derart große Partitionen zu formatieren - die Vergabe von Benutzerrechten lassen ich hier mal weg, interessiert hier ja keinen... ;-)


> Aber eigendlich dürfte es doch keine Unterschied machen, ob ich es über die Konsole oder den Arbeitsplatz mache oder?


...manchmal verweigert Win XP beim Formatieren auf NTFS den Dienst, dann geht es nur mit convert X:/fs:ntfs


----------



## M4EX (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

Du kannst Deine externe Platte wie folgt formatieren:

Gehe auf

Systemsteuerung / Verwaltung / Datenträgerverwaltung

Wähle die externe Platte und formatiere diese als NTFS.

Die Dauer der Formatierung ist immer abhängig von der Grösse der Platte und der Geschwindigkeit des Rechners

Grüsse

M4EX


----------



## subara (7. November 2007)

Kurt Cobain hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube der größte unterschied zu Fat 32 ist, dass man Archieve, die größer als 4GB sind entpacken kann.
> 
> Aber eigendlich dürfte es doch keine Unterschied machen, ob ich es über die Konsole oder den Arbeitsplatz mache oder?
> 
> ...


Zudem:

    * Festlegen von Sicherheitsattributen
    * Verschlüsseln von Daten
    * Setzen von Kontingenten für Benutzer. Dieser Benutzer darf dann nicht mehr als
       xx MB an Dateien besitzen.
    * Überwachen von Dateizugriffen
    * Komprimieren einzelner Dateien oder ganzer Datenträger
    * Verschiedene Papierkörbe für verschiedene Benutzter
    * Eingeschränkte Benutzer können nichts kaputt machen
    * weniger Fragmentierung
    * Hosten des Active Directory (nur Windows 2000 Server, Advanced Server und Datacenter Server)


----------

